# Internetsuche erfolglos :-(



## lonely (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, ich saniere ein Haus. Der nächste Schritt sind 2 Einbauwaschbecken für meinen selbstgebauten Waschtisch.  

  

Ich habe im internet bei google ein Bild mit Waschbecken gefunden die mit sehr gefallen, denn so viele schöne Einbauwaschbecken gibt es leider nicht.







Nun sind die Einbauwaschbecken aber von einem Aussteller für einen Kunden auf einer Messe verbaut worden und stammen auch von diesem. Die Firma kann mir daher nicht weiterhelfen.

Vielleicht ist jemand von euch ja affiner mit nur einem Bild die Herrkunft oder weitere Informationen herauszufinden. 

Würde mich sehr freuen 

LG


----------



## lonely (1. Apr. 2014)

Ps: Wichtig bei einem Einbauwaschbecken sind für mich folgende Punkte:

-  bis 150 € max. pro Becken
-  Tiefe max 46 cm; Breite max 60 cm
-  Keine innen liegenden Kannten/ Winkel (setzt sich vermehrt kalk ab den man nicht gut
   abbekommt) lieber gleitend rund, wenn man rüber wischt.
-  Das das Becken tief genug ist um Wasser einzulassen, wenn man sich die Hände waschen 
   möchte. Genauso die Möglichkeit sich die Haare zu waschen.
-  Eine freundliche Form mit klare Struktur (Polarweiß).


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
Na, schau mal hier : 
https://www.google.de/search?q=einb...chbecken&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&tbm=shop

Da müßte doch was dabei sein


----------



## lonely (1. Apr. 2014)

Jo Google Bilder, bekannte Herstellerseiten und so habe ich schon durch gearbeitet aber gefallen tun die mir bisher weniger....


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Apr. 2014)

Also bei den Amaturen und den Seifenspendern bin ich mir fast sicher, dass die von Grohe sind.
Das Waschbecken, auch wenn ich ein Ovales hatte, sieht eigentlich aus, wie mein Waschbecken von früher... damit sollte es eigentlich ein Villeroy & Boch sein...
Frag mal bei Villeroy & Boch mit dem Bild nach.
Ansonsten...wieso hat der Messebauer ein Problem damit Dir den Kunden als kontakt zu nennen (bzw. umgedreht)? ... ok, wenn er nicht will, dann bleibt nur rätselraten.
Ist auch schwer zu sagen, ob das einfach nur alt-Modelle sind, die für Show eingebaut wurden oder aktuelle Modelle.

Mein Tipp:frag mal bei V&B nach... bisher hab ich immer eine Antwort erhalten... ob diese zufriedenstellen sein wird, wirst Du dann rausfinden. 

Nachtragch hab eben mal meine Frau gefragt, die kam auch sofort auf Grohe Amaturen mit V&B Becken.
Versuch Dein Glück bei V&B...die haben so viele Modelle, da kann es sein, das sowas nicht im 'normalen' Programm ist und eher in Hotel & Gastro angeboten wird und im normalen Katalog nicht enthalten ist.


----------



## lonely (1. Apr. 2014)

Ahhh okey danke ich versuche es gleich mal


----------



## lonely (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo noch mal. Meine Anfrage bei Villeroy & Boch wurde leider mit nein beantwortet. Das Waschbecken stammt aus keiner Kollektion der Firma.

*ratlos bin*


----------



## Mario09 (2. Apr. 2014)

Huhu, dan frag die messe bauer wann die messe war und welche, und mit glück ob sie die nummer des messestands noch wissen oder sagen wollen  .Gibt dich als grosser kunde aus gg   ?  Und danach geh die aussteller liste der Messe durch die gibts es sicher im internet  ...

lg Mario


----------



## lonely (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Mario,

ich habe noch mal Kontakt mit dem Messebauer aufgenommen. Antwort:

Hallo Herr ...,
geben Sie mal "Waschbecken quadratisch" bei Google ein und dann auf Bilder,
dann bekommen Sie eine große Auswahl, das Bild ist schon 7 Jahre alt, es kann also durchaus sein
daß das nicht mehr produziert wird. Ich komme an den Kunden nicht mehr ran, da die Firma nicht mehr existiert.
Einen schönen Tag noch. Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Wetternau.....



menno mnno menno  Naja muss ich mich wohl oder übel mit abfinden


----------



## koifischfan (3. Apr. 2014)

> Das das Becken tief genug ist um Wasser einzulassen, wenn man sich die Hände waschen möchte. Genauso die Möglichkeit sich die Haare zu waschen.


Ob du den Kopf unter den Wasserhahn bekommst, entscheidest nur du mit der Armatur.


----------



## lonely (3. Apr. 2014)

Stimmt schon nur habe ich daran gedacht, dass manche Waschbecken das Wasser nicht gut auffangen können/es ziemlich spritzt. Auch die Form und wie hoch die Ränder sind, ist mir wichtig.

Am Besten das perfekte Allrount Einbau-Waschbecken für jeden Zweck, Ergodynamisch, Stylisch und günstig 

Hehe spaß aber so das Waschbecken welches ich gern gehabt hätte, hätt schon ganz gut gepasst


----------

